# Picked Up Our 2009 210Rs



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Got an amazing deal on a loaded, leftover 2009 210RS and picked it up yesterday. A bit heavier and taller than my old Jayco Kiwi, but towed home beautifully and is set up now in the driveway for "driveway camping" before winter sets in. Looking forward to our first real camping trip in the spring at Delaware Water Gap!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to the "family"!!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome ...we really enjoy our 210, loads of interior room and storage and tows great!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

HI! Congrats on the new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats & Welcome!!!!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

How amazing of a deal? I can get my hands on a new/never titled 08 21RSLE (lower cost model does not have some features of the RS), but I wonder what I should offer. The dealer is already at $13,500, but if he comes down like on his 08 25RS he will come down another $700, making it $12,800. How low would he have to go to be an "amazing" deal. I like "amazing" deals since I am on a tight budget and cannot afford excesses.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

GO WEST said:


> How amazing of a deal? I can get my hands on a new/never titled 08 21RSLE (lower cost model does not have some features of the RS), but I wonder what I should offer. The dealer is already at $13,500, but if he comes down like on his 08 25RS he will come down another $700, making it $12,800. How low would he have to go to be an "amazing" deal. I like "amazing" deals since I am on a tight budget and cannot afford excesses.


15,500. The last one on the lot, with the 2010's coming in. He wanted it off the lot badly.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

ftwildernessguy said:


> How amazing of a deal? I can get my hands on a new/never titled 08 21RSLE (lower cost model does not have some features of the RS), but I wonder what I should offer. The dealer is already at $13,500, but if he comes down like on his 08 25RS he will come down another $700, making it $12,800. How low would he have to go to be an "amazing" deal. I like "amazing" deals since I am on a tight budget and cannot afford excesses.


15,500. The last one on the lot, with the 2010's coming in. He wanted it off the lot badly.
[/quote]

That's how we got the loft. Lots of people looked but noone wanted to buy. We walked away 15K under MSRP


----------

